# Graco Rtx 1500 or 2500?



## Mykes (12 mo ago)

Hi , first post here. Buying a new texture machine. Can get a rtx1500 it’s new but old stock. A buddy has the 1500 and we spray splatter with his in my houses. I have limited texture experience so he helps me for now. 
My question would be if it was your money would you buy the 1500 over the 2500? I know I can reproduce what he does with the 1500, but for a few extra $$ I can get the 2500. Anyone have experience with both machines? 
thx


----------

